# Need help choosing a mobile USB modem



## Dustybunny (May 14, 2013)

I'll start by saying I know next to nothing about mobile broadband norms so feel free to talk down to me. 

I currently use dialup to connect to the internet, my top speed is 2kps which makes for a miserable experience. I want to upgrade to a mobile broadband usb modem for my laptop. 

1. I live in a rural area of the Untied States and although I have cell coverage here is it possible that mobile broadband is unavailable here?

2. My cell signal strength is 2 of 5 bars normally on a tracfone, how slow will speeds be because of this?

3. Which ISP provides the fastest exceeded cap limit? So if I go with the cheapest plan and blow through that data in a week what will my data be capped at for the rest of the month? 

Keep in mind my dialup really sucks at 2kbps and I'm thinking almost _anything_ at this point would be faster. 

4. Can anyone recommend a good mobile broadband provider in Wisconsin, USA?

Thanks for reading. :smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF.

If you will use this at home I would be recommend that you contact you local Verizon store


----------



## Dustybunny (May 14, 2013)

Is Verizon better than other providers or are they pretty much the only mobile ISP choice in Wisconsin?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I find that Verizon is the best for the cellular network.

Having a 4G LTE connection from Verizon should give 22 Ping 50mb/s down and 20 mb/s up.

However it can get expensive.


----------



## Dustybunny (May 14, 2013)

I have no need for that much speed, I'd like something cheaper around 500kbps, 1mpbs tops. Ping times don't make a difference, my current pings are anywhere from 200ms - 800ms. I don't plan on watching any videos, playing games or streaming music. 

At the moment it can take a couple of minutes just to load an un-cached webpage with Opera Turbo on and all images disabled. I'd like these mainly all text pages to load within several seconds instead. 

Thanks for taking the time to answer my queries, I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Those speeds are just how they come...

4G LTE Router | Verizon Wireless - Verizon Wireless


----------



## Dustybunny (May 14, 2013)

I checked out the link you posted, according to the map I have Extended 4G LTE(Not Verizon) coverage. 
Will I incur additional charges because of this when using the router?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you go over your plan I believe its a $20 fee per GB.


----------



## Dustybunny (May 14, 2013)

So with a standard plan I won't incur roaming charges for using the router in an extended (non verizon) 4G zone?

I attached a clip of the area where I would use the router.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm not sure what your trying to ask :grin:


----------



## Dustybunny (May 14, 2013)

Ok, take for example Sprint's unlimited data smartphone plan. It's only unlimited so long as you stay within their 3/4G coverage, if you move outside that area it's considered "roaming". When roaming, if you exceed the small MB roaming data cap Sprint will start charging you additional penalties.

So back to my question, I'm stuck in a rural area without direct Verizon 4G coverage. However, on Verizon's interactive map my location is shown being covered by Extended 4G LTE, provided by a third party wireless carrier.

I'm wondering if I'm going to incur roaming penalties when using the router in an Extended 4G zone (my home). 

I could call Verizon I suppose but I don't like high pressure salesmanship and too often I've encountered salespeople who don't know much about the product they are selling anyway. :wink:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That's a question you could only get by either calling or using their live chat.


----------



## Dustybunny (May 14, 2013)

Very well, I'll do that.

Thank for taking the time to answer. ^^


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No problem! Let me know what they say!


----------



## Dustybunny (May 14, 2013)

I hate to bump an old thread but figured I'd let you know how this all panned out. I ended up getting a Pantech Jetpack Verizon hotspot modem through Millenicom, $70 per month for a 20GB softcap plan

For once I got lucky and just so happen to be in an area with excellent Verizon 4G coverage The modem gets a 3 bar signal just about anywhere in the house. If you are looking for good deals on mobile internet it pays to look at what network resellers offer, I'd be paying twice as much going directly through Verizon.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know how you did.

Glad it all worked out.


----------

